# would an e-commerce site help me?



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I've noticed that not many of the major skate or snowboard brands actually sell from their websites. There are other websites that sell their stuff for them though. I'm just wondering if this could be an advantage for me? 

What do you all think?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dmm26 said:


> I've noticed that not many of the major skate or snowboard brands actually sell from their websites. There are other websites that sell their stuff for them though. I'm just wondering if this could be an advantage for me?
> 
> What do you all think?


Of course, an ecommerce site opens your sales doors to an international base of potential customers.

I say "potential" because just "having" a site isn't good enough. You still have to advertise and market to get people to your ecommerce site.

When starting out with your own clothing line, having your own website is a very smart idea. You can start selling your product directly to the public and start getting realtime feedback on which designs are good and which designs aren't by the actual customers to your site who vote with their wallets.


----------



## dfalk (Apr 11, 2007)

dmm26 said:


> I've noticed that not many of the major skate or snowboard brands actually sell from their websites. There are other websites that sell their stuff for them though. I'm just wondering if this could be an advantage for me?
> 
> What do you all think?


 
These other websites are not selling products for the manufacturers. These are other retail skate shop e-commerce businesses. To get them to carry your products is the same process as getting your products in a brick and mortar store.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Go for your own site - how could it hurt?


----------



## sohail (Mar 21, 2007)

if you cannot afford a brick and mortar store, an online store is a great way to open sales. however just having a site wont help you just like Rodney said, you need to figure out your online customers. online selling is different from physical selling, its a totally different art and science.


----------

